# Hello to everyone!



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi, i am big fan of music. I like music of various artists and like many genres. I like even singing and playing instruments.
- kunal


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome to TalkClassical, bellbottom - hope you have a fab time, and look forward to reading future posts from you.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

bellbottom said:


> Hi, i am big fan of music. I like music of various artists and like many genres.


Welcome! After hanging around here a while, you'll like even _more_ artists and genres.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Good day to you sir. Welcome to Z forumz.


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome! Tell us a bit more about yourself and the music you like.


----------



## chrisco97 (May 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Here i had tried singing George Michael fastlove in 2007!






I try singing Falco songs but i fail in correct pronounciation as german is not my native tongue but i like english flav singing and i also like Mozart's Music!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Here i sang some of my fav songs...

Careless Whisper
karoake vocal with piano (george michael song)





Rock me amadeus1
karoake vocal with piano ( falco new wave song)





Junge Rommer
karoake vocal with piano ( falco- junge rommer song)





Rock me amadeus2
karoake vocals with piano ( Falco Rathausplatz Wien Concert song)





Vienna Calling
karoake vocals with piano (Falco symphonica concert song)





Rock me amadeus4
karoake vocals (falco - new wave song)


----------



## IBMchicago (May 16, 2012)

Welcome - Given your varied musical tastes, we on this forum are probably most interested in your stated preference for Mozart (i.e., his original compositions, not the ones inspired by Falco). Just sayin'


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I have seen Mozart amadeus movie! And listened to some of his music of byzantine times 800 a.d.! I think that music comes to those who are very simple at heart! So in 800 a.d. byzantine times the people who made such incredible music might had been living a simplistic life! The music too is then simple but very indepth scales! Some piano music of mozart i practised gives many wonderful tunes much more exemplified than normal and some still hard to exact! But i generally think that music trains the mind as for good knowledge! 
I think that mozart might had made his own efforts in creating nearly much of the music of his times! But much of his symphonies might had been traditional byzantine old times languages, and through mozart's mind he exemplified the music virtues to seem more divine!






I checked my mind visions memories about this talkclassical.com forum. And i saw there were very few musicians on earth who loved instruments, vocals! Apart from pop musicians, and symphony musicians, i saw only 22 to 25 members of this forum who played, learnt music instruments such as violins, pianos...etc.(so from thousand the list came down to only ten) This forum then belonged to an old timer musician white guy of short height who i know used to write music and had knowledge of instruments! But never showed me play while i met him! There were some other old men too his friends music enthusiasts! Then there was also a tall white thin guy perhaps a violinist who looks after this forum! But i can't remember your names nor how you all look like!

I sometimes look in the mirror and i question myself that if i am descendant of wolfgang amadeus mozart? The fifteenth generation of mozart! But then you would say that we too look just the same!

I then remember meeting you people of the forum in bright sunlight, with the occasional hi and byes, why is it that even though if i had perfected myself in music, i did the same errors even in ettiquetes! Like as if i was stuck up in some karmic movie or something! Even if musicians tried to correct me into playing scales i did the same errors as if the karmic time was set! And there were more or less no women in music! They were good listeners and avid enthusiasts only some were violinists and some singers!

And music was like magic!

- kunal p.


----------

